# Vizsla or meerkat??



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think this is Ruby as we don't have wild meerkats here ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo5GqA6MSjU&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQgLcHIbEgA&feature=plcp


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

hahaha, too funny. Where are you? That landscape is gorgeous! Oh wait, I think you're in England, right?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, NW England, The Lake District


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like your v had a great time jumping around in the long grass. The scenery is gorgeous, where are you in the Lake District? Only asking asking because we have a cottage in Backbarrow, just past Newby Bridge.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Not far from Newby Bridge Angie, about 3 miles out of Kendal, a little place called Crosscrake, near Sedgwick


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow not far then, my husband is in the army. We were posted to Catterick Garrison and after looking for somewhere to buy we found a lovely cottage in Backbarrow. We then got posted to Wiltshire so don't get there as much as we would like. My in laws live in Penrith so look after our house while we are away. We will be home at the end of the year, cannot wait


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That is never England...its sunny in that clip, I live in York and have developed webbed feet like my Vizsla its so wet....great video clip by the way, one day I am going to learn all that IT stuff..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> That is never England...its sunny in that clip, I live in York and have developed webbed feet like my Vizsla its so wet....great video clip by the way, one day I am going to learn all that IT stuff..


we're coming across to York, last week in july, let's hope the weather is good as we'll be bringing tin tent (caravan) for the week


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

If you are in Stamford Bridge pop in for a brew....hope the weather holds out but bring a bucket to bail out your tin tent just in case ...PS we have 2 vizsla in our village .........and lots of idiots...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> If you are in Stamford Bridge pop in for a brew....hope the weather holds out but bring a bucket to bail out your tin tent just in case ...PS we have 2 vizsla in our village .........and lots of idiots...


we're at York Chowdene site, is that anywhere near?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I will stick it in my sat nav ...Stamford Bridge is about 8 miles east of York.....just make sure its not one of the local gypsy sites.............................just kidding..hope the weather holds out, its real nice at the minute...apart from the flooded rivers..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> I will stick it in my sat nav ...Stamford Bridge is about 8 miles east of York.....just make sure its not one of the local gypsy sites.............................just kidding..hope the weather holds out, its real nice at the minute...apart from the flooded rivers..


just had a look on map, it's in the middle of haxby, stamford bridge, york triangle


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I know it well its only a few miles from me, if you have a spare hour or so meet up and meet the stroppy, butter would not melt in her mouth 15 month old Darcy...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

would love to do darcy, we'll have 2 other whv and a gwp with us too


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

harrigab - that Ruby of yours is so silly.

I think you should open your home up to a Vizsla resort ;D - the land is so amazing, Rubes is one lucky lady to have all of that to roam and play everyday.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That sounds great ..look forward to seeing you all in sunny York...we will have to do a group forum post ..


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

ha ha ;D this made me laugh  Rufus also does this at the mo in the cornfields ,i only know where he is when he POPS his head up !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sarah said:


> ha ha ;D this made me laugh  Rufus also does this at the mo in the cornfields ,i only know where he is when he POPS his head up !


yep, she likes cornfields too ;D


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> _*That is never England...its sunny in that clip,*_ I live in York and have developed webbed feet like my Vizsla its so wet....great video clip by the way, one day I am going to learn all that IT stuff..


see what you've done now  was just doing a bit in the back garden, came in to make a brew, then this happens
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St51zlNfJQw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Harrigab, hope you're house didn't get flooded!!!  :-\


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Harrigab.......that clip was nothing, you should see the caravans floating by at the Chowdene site....


just kidding...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Doug,

Get an ECO drain up at the back of that fence and divert it to your neighbours!!!!!

No seriously get that trailer out and get some gravel sunk in front of that fence, may help in the future!!

Unreal weather all over UK at the moment!!

Times they are a changing!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Get an ECO drain up at the back of that fence and divert it to your neighbours!!!!!
> 
> ...


underneath the decking is the sump Hobbsy  8 inch void then 12inch of elterwater finest quarry bottom channelled down to a soak away. Today was just the freakiest flash flood I've ever seen in my life...just glad i wasn't stuck out in a river salmon fishing at the time


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Freakish allright, saw it all over the news this morning, really shocking up your way!!!!!
Newcastle and County Durham on the other side got it bad too...

Saw a clip which a woman took a picture on her phone hailstones the size of golf balls!!!!

Glad you and the family are Okay 

Hobbsy


----------

